# What do your cats do when they get excited?



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

What do your cats do when they get excited? Most of my cats just perk up and walk to me. But Jolie jumps, twists her body around, and spins her head. Its really funny :lol: .


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Although most of my cats are less than 3 years old, they do what I am doing. Even when everyone is asleep during the mid day, they will get up and begin to play around the house when I begin to clean up after them, which is a near 2-hour job every day. It doesn't take too long before practically all of them are wandering around, playing chase and ambush, or are interested in what I am doing. As soon as I am done they also begin to slow down. Usually I set down to watch TV and this is when they begin to gather around me and sleep on my lap or next to me.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

When my cat gets excited, she will run around the house jumping on all the chairs. She gets on the sofa and likes to run under all the cushions. She will stay there for about 10 seconds, then if i lift the cushion up she will go off running around again. She does a funny meow aswell. :lol: Sometimes when she is using her scratch pad, if i walk by her she will get scared and run, which starts her off running round the house.


----------



## Lovemycats (Feb 9, 2004)

When my cats get excited, like when I walk in the door from work- they run over to their scratching post and go nuts scratching it! I have heard that putting a scratching post near the door you usually enter the house in, is a good idea because your cats will run over to it and scratch and scratch as a way of greeting you! And mine sure do! They also walk in front of me and flop down on thier back right in my walk way to try and get a belly rub as I am trying to walk!


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Mine are fat.(they were spayed) They get TOO exited. They run around the house 20x & it sounds like a stamepe. Penny sounds like a horse, & so does Sammie, so you can only imagine what they BOTH sound like.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby's fat too - he usually runs around the apartment and/or jumps on my bed and attacks the duvee.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Lovemycats said:


> When my cats get excited, like when I walk in the door from work- they run over to their scratching post and go nuts scratching it! I have heard that putting a scratching post near the door you usually enter the house in, is a good idea because your cats will run over to it and scratch and scratch as a way of greeting you! And mine sure do! They also walk in front of me and flop down on thier back right in my walk way to try and get a belly rub as I am trying to walk!


Have you seen taht garfield comic where garfield dose that to john? It hilarius :lol: .

It sounds like all our cats do diffrent things, and their all extremely cute  ! This is why i like cats :lol: .


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Our cats take running spells when they get excited. We have a ledge that runs along the upper part of our walls in our living room, they cats run along that knocking things off as they go. LoL

It's fun to watch them get going like that but it's sooo _*not*_ fun to pick up the what-nots and such that we keep on the ledge. :wink:


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

*frisky kitties*

Ah excited cats, all twelve of mine are different, but one thing they all seem to do is run back and forth across the house, as FAST as they can. Usually when we are trying to sleep! 
In the morning when my hubby comes home from work they all gather around him and just holler at him at the top of their lungs! Of course, some of that is that he fills their bowls in the morning, but they are free fed, so the bowls are never empty! 
T-Bird runs around the house, but for some reason she always SLIDES across the kitchen floor, usually smashing into the wall on the other side. 
Akiro and Max will run up the cat tree by the front door in about two seconds flat and Hang there for a while. It's so cute! Not that I am prejudiced or anything.


----------

